# PowerCinema alternative



## YankEE_69 (25. August 2006)

Hallo,
ich habe eine TV-Karte von Twinhan (DVB 3054) und mit dabei PowerCinema!
Für mein analoges fernsehen möchte ich aber ein anderes Programm nutzen und nicht PowerCinema (macht diverse Probleme und ist viel zu groß).

Kennt jemand ein Alternativ-Programm das mit meiner TV-Karte läuft?


----------

